# Anybody fish the French River before?



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

First time headed to the French River this summer. Have spent the past 10 years fishing Kawartha Lakes. Anybody been or have any information? Targeting musky mostly. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Used to fish the French quite a bit growing up but we went after walleyes mostly. Lots of ski's there and big ones too, one of the guys in our group hung one on his wall that just missed a world record cause he caught it on 8lb test trolling a little mepps spinner for eyes. We always camped on an indian res. but don't know the name off the top of my head, could talk to my dad and find out....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sporto said:


> Used to fish the French quite a bit growing up but we went after walleyes mostly. Lots of ski's there and big ones too, one of the guys in our group hung one on his wall that just missed a world record cause he caught it on 8lb test trolling a little mepps spinner for eyes. We always camped on an indian res. but don't know the name off the top of my head, could talk to my dad and find out....


How about the Dokis Indian res. If my memory serves me the Cheifs name was Lenord. Great place to fish. Lunge lodge , Chadiere lodge, where we bought bait. Had a close friend with a cabin 0n a 50 acre island. Used to drink the water right out of the river.


----------



## Sweet Beaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Have been fishing the middle French River for over 20 years. You can't beat the scenary and the fishing. Since implementing new more restrictive slot limits 10+ years ago the good fishing has gotten even better. This in my opinion, isn't an area of numbers per say for muskies but a true giant is a cast away. My best week up there enabled me to put five muskies in the boat and my biggest fish caught up there is 50 1/2 with few 47's and 48. Pack your top raiders and cowgirls, hang on!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Are you talking about the french river in ontario????


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

We go up there almost every year, the name of the camp is Riverview Cottages. The owners name is Lenord Dokis. There are a ton of people who go up there for muskie, we go mostly for walleye and smallmouth. There are several camps on the French, one I remember that seem to have mostly muskie fisherman was Lunge lodge. Great area to go to good fishing and great scenery.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, French River, Ontario.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody know what types of lures, depths, are there weeds, etc?


----------



## Sweet Beaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Find the cabbage patches and find the muskies. Miles and miles of "weeds" but the cabbage is key. Don't be afraid to throw super shallow but also at times position your boat like you would be fishing the weed edges and throw out in open water. Suicks, double ten's, topwater prop baits, in either black or a super hot color. Keep in mind your moon phases and sunrise/sunset and don't be afraid to fish after dark!


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Good stuff, thanks guys.

Anybody fish deep for them?


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

starcraft36 said:


> Good stuff, thanks guys.
> 
> Anybody fish deep for them?


Be sure to toss some very large inline bucktails upon the rocks on shore and then pull off into deep water, hold on. A lot of small animals swimm from and to islands and that is what the very large pike and musky have come to expect. My buddies have very good luck fishing deep.


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

starcraft36 said:


> Good stuff, thanks guys.
> 
> Anybody fish deep for them?


Thumbs up for the Lunge Lodge, great people and very helpful if your hunting musky. Like what has already been stated, weed edges and cabbage, deeper water in Bob's and 5 mile bays.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

What is best way to get a map? That trading post store once I get up there? There does not seem to be a whole lot of map information online.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

take some BIG floating stick bait's and cast them at night for monster eyes in the rock's .


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

starcraft36 said:


> What is best way to get a map? That trading post store once I get up there? There does not seem to be a whole lot of map information online.


Let me find the link for the map I bought and I'll post it ASAP...great map by the way.


----------



## sem-eye (Mar 15, 2011)

Where the river turns ninety degrees before it heads to the chaudiere dam, right in front of casa Blanca lodge is excellent fishing. Caught musky, walleye, smallmouth all right there. Hammered 15-19" walleye throwing jigs off the dock right after dark. Watch your graph and you'll be amazed at the the dropoffs. Deepest spot I personally found in the river is just past the lodge towards the dam, over 100 feet deep. Always wondered what that place looked like before all the dams were built. Haven't been able to make it up there in 15 years and hope you have as much fun as I did. The most beautiful place I've ever been. Good luck!


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Mck1975. Look forward to seeing the map.......




mck1975 said:


> Let me find the link for the map I bought and I'll post it ASAP...great map by the way.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody have access to a map of the French River, or where to get one??


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

mck1975 said:


> Let me find the link for the map I bought and I'll post it ASAP...great map by the way.


The original link I had for the map does not work and I have searched without any luck for a new one...HOWEVER, I will keep looking. Just wanted you to know I did not forget.


----------



## MikeL (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a map that I bought last summer from Wolseley Lodge on the French River. Let me know if you are still in need.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Where are you staying? I'm real familiar with certain areas. May be able to point you in some directions & spots for musky and small mouth.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

This will be my first year hitting the French River. We used to fish Stoney Lake and hit Rice Lake for one year. We are going to the upper french in June. Based on the forums and pictures, I dont see ever going back to the Trent River, Rice lake and Stoney Lake. A friend of mine said he had a monster musky on a lipless last year at the French and the net wasnt big enough to hold it.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

This website has nice french river maps. You cant print them though  I emailed them asking if they sell those maps but I havnt gotten a reply from them yet.
http://ontariolakemaps.ca/


----------

